

NSA Accountability Act as a Diff - habitmelon
http://tobilehman.com/blog/2013/09/14/viewing-nsa-accountability-act-amendments-as-a-diff/

======
devx
The idea is good, but in regards to Patriot Act and the FISA Amendments ACT,
they need to be repealed in full, and start from scratch based on a real
debate this time, and with laws not passed right before Christmas.

